# red fleece



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience or imput with respect to this new line by Brooks Brothers in terms of quality, fit yada yada.


----------



## baktovis (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm actually working with Red Fleece every day on the ground floor of the Brooks Brothers in Union Square, SF. I can speak best to the qualities of the oxford shirts. Fit for shirts are extra-slim with a smaller collar, about 1.5 inches at the back as opposed to our main line dress shirt collars which measure about 1.75 inches. The shirt fabric is not treated with the non-iron resin solution. Stitching is consistent and straight, buttons are well-sewn, patterns match up on pockets and plackets. Sides and sleeves are done with single-needle tailoring. Shirring is done on the sleeves with the usual six pleats.

As far as the quality of the fabric and sewing, I would say the shirts are pretty solid. It's more a matter of taste and fit. They have a number of details that seem to encourage wearing the shirt by itself so you can show off the button at the back of the collar, the grosgrain trim under the plackets, the side gussets, etc. I'll wear them on my days off but not with a sport coat because the smaller collar won't show enough.

Red Fleece has a new suit in the slimmest Milano fit. It's of Suiting Essentials make so it's meant to be entry-level. It's most appropriate for high school/college functions or an internship. The jacket is quite short and the rise of the pants is quite low as per the current trend. I believe it's priced to compete with Banana Republic and the like, but in keeping with the Brooks philosophy, it's a solid garment for the price.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackets are way too short in my opinion.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

My limited experience is that the quality is decent and fairly priced if bought on the inevitable 20% off sale (and real value at the season-ending, greater-reduction sales). I have a few things from the line that I bought over the last two year. I'm not sure exactly when they formally launched the Red Fleece brand as - purely from memory, which can be faulty - it seems these things I bought over the last two years were just BB at the time and, then later, were put under the Red Fleece banner. 

Also, it seems like this year's offering, as baktovis alludes to, have more quirky details than the few pieces I've bought. While a few work, overall, the effort seems forced as if BB is trying to make RF a "preppy with a modern, irreverent twist" brand. I am not opposed to updating and reinterpreting styles and design (especially if the traditional ones are still available), and J.Crew makes a living doing this, but like anything, it has to be done well. Red Fleece, this year in particular, seems like it is trying too hard to add flashes and details that, to my eye, look forced, not organic or evolutionary.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

New line by Brooks?

Likely will cost more than it should, and won't be as good as it used to be! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Eh. Some of the sweaters and stuff look okay, but not a fan of most of it.


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

Flanderian said:


> New line by Brooks?
> 
> Likely will cost more than it should, and won't be as good as it used to be! :icon_smile_wink:


And will be most viciously denounced by those who admit to not having made a major purchase for two decades and would fit into most Red Fleece as easily as Cinderella's stepsisters fit into that glass slipper.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Pale_Male said:


> And will be most viciously denounced by those that admit to not having made a major purchase for two decades and would fit into most Red Fleece as easily as Cinderella's stepsisters fit into that glass slipper.


+1. Ask for opinions from those with "experience" with a certain brand or new product line, and you are bound to get a bunch of replies from people with ZERO experience with it.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks, that was very helpful


baktovis said:


> I'm actually working with Red Fleece every day on the ground floor of the Brooks Brothers in Union Square, SF. I can speak best to the qualities of the oxford shirts. Fit for shirts are extra-slim with a smaller collar, about 1.5 inches at the back as opposed to our main line dress shirt collars which measure about 1.75 inches. The shirt fabric is not treated with the non-iron resin solution. Stitching is consistent and straight, buttons are well-sewn, patterns match up on pockets and plackets. Sides and sleeves are done with single-needle tailoring. Shirring is done on the sleeves with the usual six pleats.
> 
> As far as the quality of the fabric and sewing, I would say the shirts are pretty solid. It's more a matter of taste and fit. They have a number of details that seem to encourage wearing the shirt by itself so you can show off the button at the back of the collar, the grosgrain trim under the plackets, the side gussets, etc. I'll wear them on my days off but not with a sport coat because the smaller collar won't show enough.
> 
> Red Fleece has a new suit in the slimmest Milano fit. It's of Suiting Essentials make so it's meant to be entry-level. It's most appropriate for high school/college functions or an internship. The jacket is quite short and the rise of the pants is quite low as per the current trend. I believe it's priced to compete with Banana Republic and the like, but in keeping with the Brooks philosophy, it's a solid garment for the price.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Pale_Male said:


> And will be most viciously denounced by those that admit to not having made a major purchase for two decades and would fit into most Red Fleece as easily as Cinderella's stepsisters fit into that glass slipper.


Absolutely! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

I just don't wear jeans, though I have one pair in case I'm invited to a hayride. But I do like the Red Fleece chino for slim-fitting casual pants. And when 50-60% off, they're a great deal.


----------

